# SkyFi2 easy to install?



## prrao (Nov 23, 2004)

I am looking to get my bro-in-law the SkyFi2 for his b'day.

Looking at the Best Buy site, they recommend professional installation for the XM Commander, but not for SkyFi2. So can I safely assume that installing SkyFi2 is simple?

If it matters, he has a '98 Jetta, but will be getting a Honda S2000 shortly.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Go for the professional install, it will definitely come out looking "cleaner".

UNLESS you already have a SkyFI with an FM modulator.... Then just slide your old unit out and slide your new SkyFi2 in. It will work just fine..... If you DON'T have he FM modulator installed then I believe you do have to replace the docking base.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'd go for a professional install. That means a trustworthy local shop with a head installer who has MECP Master certification (of which there's just under 100 master-class installers in the US and 4 in Canada). This is NOT the MECP cert. Best Buy installers are required to have after they've worked there a year. Most Best Buy's aren't good (some are). My Sirius unit was professionally installed by an MECP master class guy. It's great. I got an FM mod at first, but ended up getting a new head unit (another advantage to the little guys - they happily exchanged it) since my factory radio had interference issues. The antenna's going to be the hardest part of this install, and getting power to an FM modulator and the tuner box (for the XM commander) is pretty tricky too. Definitely get the XM Commander if you're only using it in the car. It'll work better and look much nicer.

Bob, why would a pro install definitely come out looking cleaner? If you put the time into it, it can look much better than a pro install by half the so-called pros around.

If you go to a good shop, yeah, it'll look and work better than a half-effort you make yourself. But a good job you do your self will look and work better than a half-effort made at some Best Buy or even little shop where they don't care.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have both units. I have actually installed an XM Commander into my 2004 Honda S2000. It was was not all that hard. If his car is going to end up being the S2K you for sure want to go with the Commander as its half the size and has the built in FM modulater. I have Pics posted here, Just do a search. The radio in the Honda removes easily. The only problem is working in a cramped space. I would be happy to point you to another site with good instructions on how to remove the radio, etc with complete pics. Just PM me.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

MarkA said:


> Bob, why would a pro install definitely come out looking cleaner? If you put the time into it, it can look much better than a pro install by half the so-called pros around.


Point taken...... There are no guarantees, but I've found that a professional installer is better for me when drilling or snaking wire is required....

After attempting to do a self install once with a head unit years ago, it looked awful and I vowed to never do it again. I've always used small independent retailers (ie. Auto Audio in Neptune, NJ) or their bigger brethren as I've just gotten brave and started using Best Buy and Circuit City. Best Buy did my SkyFi install while Circuit City did my wife's Explorer with the SkyFi. Both looked good, and the Best Buy installer came up with a good way to make the Sky Fi fit in my car (I have an Olds Aurora with NO free dash space and a curved dashboard. He solved the problem by talking me into a Cellular Phone base that mounted to the side of the console. It keeps it just above the shifter and to the right, it doesn't get bumped by the passenger, AND it is easy to see and reach the buttons from either the driver or passenger seat.


----------



## prrao (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks all. Since this isn't my car, I'll just pass on these comments to my bro-in-law, and have him decide.


----------

